# Is this an Icelandic?



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

So, I purchased this boy as a chick off Craigslist, which was listed as Icelandic. Of course in that situation, you have to take people with a grain of salt that what they say is true. Anyway, I realize that Icelandic chickens have great diversity, but he doesn’t seem to have the same look as other Icie roos I have seen online. Do you think he may be mixed with something else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's a mix, he's a stunning mix. As a mix he's got a beautiful stance. wonderful feathering. 

I don't know what Icelandics are supposed to look like, I hadn't even heard of them until the just recently.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If he's a mix, he's a stunning mix. As a mix he's got a beautiful stance. wonderful feathering.
> 
> I don't know what Icelandics are supposed to look like, I hadn't even heard of them until the just recently.


Thanks! I am always amazed every morning when I let him out. He gets more beautiful every day! And he is my only chicken that will literally stand there and pose for pictures....lol

I don’t know much about Icelandics either, just been looking at pictures online, and he seems to have a bit of a different look. Maybe it is because he is young yet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I just read he could be an Icelandic. They say that they have no true standard for them. That even their leg colors can vary from bird to bird. That they can have a simple comb or more like your boy has. But that both male and female have a simple top knot. He looks like he has a bit of a swept doo behind his comb.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a mix..


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Beautiful bird! I have no experience with Icelandics, but I'd say he is one from what I've read and the pics I've seen of them.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for the input everyone! Not sure if he is pure Icy or not, but he sure is a nice rooster. Jumpy and shy, but nice to have around so far.


----------

